# Medic/CLS/TCCC  aid bag



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am looking for an aid bag(s) for personal use for the house, which can also be used as in my bug kit. I currently use the old CLS bag and a storage box for all my med kit. I would like to get my shit together and have things more streamlined, possibly multiple bags for different injuries. I use an issue IFAK for my truck and have another on my plate carrier, but I would like to upgrade my truck kit, and build another for my wife’s Jeep.

So basics:

Vehicle Bag = Normal first aid stuff (bleeding, airway, splints, ice pack’s)

Bug Bag = Normal CLS stuff (bleeding, airway, sucking chest, splints/ice packs, IV therapy, pain control)

House Bag = Mixture of general first aid, trauma CLS, and also longer term care 24-72 hour sustainment. This is where I would like multiple bags.

I am looking for bag choice, bag set up and personal recommendations on what you guys think is smart/stupid in regards to streamlining this stuff. Keep in mind I am not a medic, just normal CLS, First Aid certs so I may not understand some things (keep it barny in explanation)lol.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 3, 2011)

What I have done and since I am not a medic but an MD. Zip lock bags in bigger bags. My BOB goes in my vehicle. It is a http://www.eberlestock.com/F3F FAC Track.htm only drawback is, it is made for someone maybe 5'10. The top part is where I have my med gear. The rest is filled with clothes, woobie, dried food


----------



## Dame (Jun 3, 2011)

Holy shit, PB. I love the bag but what does it weigh when packed?


----------



## Manolito (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.uspatriottactical.com/medical-bags-1st-aid-kit.html
This is how I went JAB I don't know if it is what you are looking for.
Bill


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 4, 2011)

Dame said:


> Holy shit, PB. I love the bag but what does it weigh when packed?



nothing, as I said to me it is small compared to some of my others. I will try and take pictures of all my bags


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 4, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> nothing, as I said to me it is small compared to some of my others. I will try and take pictures of all my bags


Something like this?...


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 4, 2011)

Going left to right top to bottom: Eberlestock F3F FAC TRACK, Maxpedition GLENEAGLE MESSENGER BAG (Large), Dana by Design xl tall, Large alice. Each has it has its purpose., each has some level of medical in it. The Dana and Alice are my oh shit bags. Not pictured is a Kelty that is between the dana and alice.
The messanger bag is my everyday carry


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 4, 2011)

Dana by Design...low visibility? LOL


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 4, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Something like this?...


Mike,
You know you're gonna have to turn around and go the other way... you cannot swim with all that shit on.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 4, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> What I have done and since I am not a medic but an MD. Zip lock bags in bigger bags. My BOB goes in my vehicle. It is a http://www.eberlestock.com/F3F FAC Track.htm only drawback is, it is made for someone maybe 5'10. The top part is where I have my med gear. The rest is filled with clothes, woobie, dried food


If you want Eberlstock kit cheap. Go to Promotive.com and register. They have their gear there and most things aer well below wholesale. I highly recommend the site.
Steve

ETA: the F3F is $187.85


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 4, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> Mike,
> You know you're gonna have to turn around and go the other way... you cannot swim with all that shit on.


hehehe... Hey Bravo... you'll won't believe it.. but... in my backpack there was a drysuite...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 5, 2011)

For my Vehicle bag, I would like something kind of like a active shooter bag (without the shooting gear, I have an AS bag) but instead of a open zipper top I would like a zipper that goes ¾’s of the bag so it can be opened all the way. Single shoulder strap/carry handle, molle webbing or velcro on the outside for detachable pouches.

I am not really sure what I want for the house bag(s), I am still thinking a well stocked first aid kit bag, a trauma bag, and then a sustainment bag. I have this thought of not wanting to dig through a huge aid bag for Band-Aids or ace wraps, the same way I don’t want to dig though a bunch of crap when I need a nasal tube and tension pneumothorax needle. I really like the medical roll’s that have been coming out, I might just need to buy a few of those and use an assault pack or two.

What say the medics on here?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 5, 2011)

JAB said:


> For my Vehicle bag, I would like something kind of like a active shooter bag (without the shooting gear, I have an AS bag) but instead of a open zipper top I would like a zipper that goes ¾’s of the bag so it can be opened all the way. Single shoulder strap/carry handle, molle webbing or velcro on the outside for detachable pouches.
> 
> I am not really sure what I want for the house bag(s), I am still thinking a well stocked first aid kit bag, a trauma bag, and then a sustainment bag. I have this thought of not wanting to dig through a huge aid bag for Band-Aids or ace wraps, the same way I don’t want to dig though a bunch of crap when I need a nasal tube and tension pneumothorax needle. I really like the medical roll’s that have been coming out, I might just need to buy a few of those and use an assault pack or two.
> 
> What say the medics on here?



A well stocked IFAK/fancy fanny pack is really all you need in the house. I wear my M3 but I am not the norm. In the vehicle I have an m5.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 5, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> A well stocked IFAK/fancy fanny pack is really all you need in the house. I wear my M3 but I am not the norm. In the vehicle I have an m5.



I misunderstood what you meant with this thread. Flip the above two and you will be fine.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 5, 2011)

J:

I would look at the uses of each bag, where they will be stored and how they are to be carried or not as in the case of the home version.

That said I will begin your vehicle:  I would look into something akin to the Tactical Tailor First Responder fanny pack.  It is large enough to carry a large variety of medical supplies covering CUF and many TFC items; but it would not be so large that you would shy away from carrying it if you found yourself walking a distance from the vehicle to get to the person needing treatment.  http://www.tacticaltailor.com/firstresponderbag.aspx

The Bug-Out bag brings up a whole other scenario which begs asking what you are preparing it for.  While this is not a thread on Bugging Out I believe this is an important point to ponder as it will define how you prepare.  Is this a leave home, for an unknown amount of time and heading for a cabin in the mountains, bag or is its intent just to get you by until you can get to a friend or a family’s home?  The answer will drive what non-med items you will pack along with the medical supplies.However, if you are still intent on a separate bag something along the lines of the Blackhawk STOMP (because its cheaper than the LBT version) is a good choice.  It is large enough to pack some meds along with the trauma supplies necessary for most situations. 

That said, I would steer you away from utilizing an additional bag for med supplies, as carrying more than one at a time will become cumbersome if you find yourself moving on foot.  Once you have defined the scenario in which you visualize it being used I would find a general use Bug-Out Bag that fits the scenario and utilize space in that bag, through adding additional pouches, heavy duty zip-locks (not my choice) or through the use of a rollout or pullout.  If you are looking more into a long term Bug Out situation I would consider utilizing a Pelican or Stanley Tuff Box.  These could be packed according to the situation for which you are bugging out (taking into account the weather and environmental conditions, etc) then medical supplies, to include longer term medicines could be packed in smaller, clear removable lid, multi-size Sterilite ® boxes which can be purchased at Walmart and added where possible.  This would allow things to stay organized and protected from an as sundry of issues commonly found when things are packed and remain untouched for some time, which these should. 

As for the house, my advice would be to keep the items packed/organized in a similar fashion to those in the Bug-Out Box.  In doing so everything from the pediatric meds to bandages and suture materials can be kept in the pantry and the more emergent supplies kept in another TT FRB hanging on the wall.  This would allow for ease of access to them as well as keeping things simple, as this bag would mirror the emergent/CLS contents in the vehicle bags.

Bug-Out scenarios are not generally as simple as picking a bag or series of bags but require one to think about what they are preparing for and what the end state of such a venture is.  Hopefully I have given you as much to think about as I have answers to your previous question.

HTH,

Crip


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Crip, that is exactly what I am looking for!

Vehicle Bag: although for the shit hits the fan situation, my main reason is I spend a lot of time in West Texas (hunting, keeping up my uncles ranch and exploring). Virtually no medical assistance in the area I go and any MEDEVAC would be through airlift. So I would like to be able to treat for exposure (iv therapy), snake bite (rattle snake), broken limbs (splints & ready ice packs), GSW’s, opening airways, sucking chest, small scratches to large gashes and provide some pain control (oral fed narcs). I would need to be able treat and sustain someone with any of those issues for 6 to 12 hours minimal but could be as long as 24 hours.

Now I have been using a IFAK in the truck and just pack a CLS bag when I am out on the ranch, but I feel I need to upgrade the vehicle bag and I have the storage room in the truck.

House Bag/Box: I like the idea of the Storm box! Basic need is to treat general first aid and trauma, but also to sustain for long term in the event emergency medical services are lost (i.e. EMS, Clinics, and Hospitals). My bug out plan is to quickly load the truck with streamlined supplies (in the process of streamlining) and head to West Texas. I want to be able to sustain long term, so not only treat trauma, but possibly multiple time throughout several months/years, I want to be able to provide longer term health care from general immunizations to treating infections, dysentery, ect, ect, ect. I would also like to provide a small amount of veterinarian care for animals such as dogs, horses, and life stock. Other things I am reading up on are reusable bandaged that can be cleaned and sterilized (i.e. old school cloth dippers, and cotton based products). I know a lot of this is “out there” but I have nothing better to do but worry and prepare for whatever.

ETA: as for transportation; Plan A is my Truck, Plan B is Horse mounted, Plan C is on foot. Once on the ranch I will be using horses and be on foot, however I will have housing, and water on the ranch.

Along with these things I am working on expanding my knowledge, planning to take EMT-B (possibly the whole paramedic course). I am reading a lot but due to my lack of general knowledge I am having a hard time understanding terminology and procedures. Long story short, I need an 18D to marry into my family so I can just pack him into my truck. lol


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 6, 2011)

Good advice Crip... thanks for post it


----------

